# Schoolin'



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

There is a "Corn College" planters clinic next Wednesday in Fishers, IN.....hoping to someday have one a little closer so that I can attend. I have heard that this was a excellent clinic that everyone who attends brings some newfound knowledge back to their operation.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...planter_clinic/


----------

